# pure-eyes's stuff



## pure-eyes (Aug 20, 2018)

*Hello everybody *

I'm happy to be part of this forum from today, so I want to kindly say hi to everyone. 

Just gonna throw some of my paintings here, so here we go.

*My FurAffinity account:*

Userpage of pure-eyes -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

*My instagram:*

@pure_furry_eyes • Instagram photos and videos

*Naco, the red panda:*







*Azu the fox:*






and some alternative coloring:






*Fafi and Fudo, two lemurs:*






*Rizu the werewolf:*












Thank you for the visit!


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 20, 2018)

Oh my god you have a lovely style. I gotta watch you.


----------



## pure-eyes (Aug 21, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Oh my god you have a lovely style. I gotta watch you.



Thank you Fallowfox! 

Watched you as well and wow, what a great gallery. :O Great original paintings.


----------



## pure-eyes (Aug 23, 2018)

New update of my werewolf painting:


----------



## pure-eyes (Aug 28, 2018)

Wolfie sketch...


----------



## faerr (Aug 28, 2018)

Wow, you're an incredible artist! I love your work, definitely gotta watch you now :3


----------



## pure-eyes (Sep 6, 2018)

Gentleman wolf!


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Sep 6, 2018)

pure-eyes said:


> Gentleman wolf!


Wow that is REALLY impressive oo


----------



## pure-eyes (Sep 6, 2018)

Van the cheesen one said:


> Wow that is REALLY impressive oo



Thanks! 

Here is finished piece:

www.furaffinity.net: Gentleman Wolf Auction (open) by pure-eyes


----------



## pure-eyes (Sep 11, 2018)

New sketch... 

www.furaffinity.net: Wolf sketch by pure-eyes


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Sep 11, 2018)

pure-eyes said:


> New sketch...
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: Wolf sketch by pure-eyes


So gorgeous T.T such clean linework! Love it <3


----------



## pure-eyes (Sep 11, 2018)

Van the cheesen one said:


> So gorgeous T.T such clean linework! Love it <3



I'm glad you like it, thank you!


----------



## Shugarlion (Sep 11, 2018)

the colors and texture on your brushes really makes your art come alive!!


----------



## Rodent2000XD (Sep 11, 2018)

Incredible work, mate!


----------



## pure-eyes (Sep 12, 2018)

Shugarlion said:


> the colors and texture on your brushes really makes your art come alive!!





Rodent2000XD said:


> Incredible work, mate!



Thanks a lot for motivational words!


----------



## pure-eyes (Oct 1, 2018)

Hello there! 

Here is more progress of my latest sketch. It is an auction also.

www.furaffinity.net: Assassin Wolf Auction (Open) by pure-eyes


----------



## pure-eyes (Dec 6, 2018)

Avatar commission for RwneFolftsune on Twitter:


----------



## pure-eyes (Dec 9, 2018)

Bunch of new stuff:

Snake-Cat, it's actually an auction >here<






Fashion wolf, lineart:

www.furaffinity.net: Wolf doodle by pure-eyes




Colored and shaded version:

www.furaffinity.net: Orange and mint shaded by pure-eyes








Poison gnu, I used for that a random noun generator and merged two words - poison and gnu. Just trying new styles, I am not sure in what style I want to draw, duh...

www.furaffinity.net: Poison Gnu by pure-eyes


----------



## pure-eyes (Dec 18, 2018)

Stylish wolfs, it's an auction actually:

www.furaffinity.net: Adoptables auction - Stylish Wolfs (open) by pure-eyes






Wolfs adoptables:

www.furaffinity.net: Adoptable Auction - Silver Wolf (OPEN) by pure-eyes






www.furaffinity.net: Adoptable Auction - Fire Wolf (OPEN) by pure-eyes






www.furaffinity.net: Adoptable Auction - Mint Wolf (OPEN) by pure-eyes






www.furaffinity.net: Adoptable Auction - Golden Wolf (OPEN) by pure-eyes






www.furaffinity.net: Adoptable Auction - Amethyst Wolf (OPEN) by pure-eyes






www.furaffinity.net: Adoptable Auction - Algae Wolf (OPEN) by pure-eyes






Strawberry, chocolate and vanilla Wolf! Also an auction:

www.furaffinity.net: Adoptable Auction - Strawberry Wolf (OPEN) by pure-eyes


----------



## pure-eyes (Dec 31, 2018)

New commission, for Lucky_12G on Twitter. 

www.furaffinity.net: Commission for Lucky_12G by pure-eyes


----------



## pure-eyes (Feb 24, 2019)

A bunch of my artworks...

Userpage of pure-eyes -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------

